# Dish Network Clothing



## jwk2801 (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone know where i can order Dish Network clothing, hats, ect..??


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The Hibbert Group -> (303) 294-3772 or 1-888-HIBBERT, EXT. 4067 located in Colorado. Here is their home page -> http://www.hibbertco.com/index2.html and here is their contact link -> http://www.hibbertco.com/contact.html


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh Dude! Are you really sure you want to do that????? :eek2:


----------



## DenverDish (Sep 16, 2002)

i have some stuff for sale when i work at dish , email or pm me for more info


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bavaria72 said:


> Are you really sure you want to do that????? :eek2:


I was wondering about that myself. Quite frankly I think the stuff that Charlie and Jim wear on the chats looks a little tacky.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I wouldn't mind a Dishnetwork fleece.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a large sized white Dish Network t-shirt with a Dish Network logo on it. It is too big for me (someone from Dish Network at a meeting sent it to me through the mail).


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm sorry. But, unless one works there, it's just weird. And, anyone caught wearing the stuff deserves to be called Dishie.


----------



## Mickdog (Jul 17, 2004)

I wonder if the Dish Gal has Dish Nework undies?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Or a Dish bra...2 dishes = 2 cups. Would work well!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The Redhead or the Blonde?


----------



## Mickdog (Jul 17, 2004)

nippjas said:


> The Redhead or the Blonde?


All I have ever seen is the brunet! You mean they have others? :eek2:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mickdog said:


> All I have ever seen is the brunet! You mean they have others? :eek2:


Blonde (Well at least dyed Blonde)









Redhead (I don't know if this is the one you feel is Bruenett...on a big screen you can see the auburn tint.)


----------



## Mickdog (Jul 17, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Blonde (Well at least dyed Blonde)
> Redhead (I don't know if this is the one you feel is Bruenett...on a big screen you can see the auburn tint.)


Never saw the blond. Either that or she did not catch my eye. Now the Redhead, oh yea, but I got to admit, looks like she could use a couple of good meat and potato meals. :eek2:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I see Jason has the latest B&W model from Philco.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah where's the color..

Well my S-video capture card is lacking the color for some reason as well, so I can't say much.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> I see Jason has the latest B&W model from Philco.


 !rolling Actually it's a Super-dooper, new and improved, 2080i resolution, 100 inch, High Definition, Monochrome, Black & White, Grey Scale, 36bit............Haier. :grin:

Actually if you read thru the 921's manual you'll find these screenshots...So maybe the above TV config belongs to Charlie.....Geez, I knew he was cheap but man........ 

Jason


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here one in color....just for you Gary. :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The Dish Network apparel does not really cost that much although the shipping costs could change that if you are not ordering a lot.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> The Dish Network apparel does not really cost that much although the shipping costs could change that if you are not ordering a lot.


Huh?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

nippjas said:


> !rolling Actually it's a Super-dooper, new and improved, 2080i resolution, 100 inch, High Definition, Monochrome, Black & White, Grey Scale, 36bit............Haier. :grin:


Hey. Don't dis the Haier. I have on in the bedroom. Best $80 20" color TV I've ever owned.  The one drag was that none of the universal remotes we own has a code for it. (Dish or Radio Shack). So, I learned all the commmands from the Haier remote into the RS remote, used the JP1 "IR" program to capture the hex codes, and created a JP1 upgrade file for the RS remote that will work with any RS and OFA JP1-capable remote.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> Hey. Don't dis the Haier. I have on in the bedroom. Best $80 20" color TV I've ever owned.  The one drag was that none of the universal remotes we own has a code for it. (Dish or Radio Shack). So, I learned all the commmands from the Haier remote into the RS remote, used the JP1 "IR" program to capture the hex codes, and created a JP1 upgrade file for the RS remote that will work with any RS and OFA JP1-capable remote.


Alot of work just to save you 1 remote. Would you feel better if I changed my joke from Haier to Apex or AKAI?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Do they have Dish bedroom stuff like bedspreads, sheets, and pillows???


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Mickdog said:


> I wonder if the Dish Gal has Dish Nework undies?


I don't know if there are Dish Network undies, but a couple people here own a DBSTalk thong...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Alot of work just to save you 1 remote. Would you feel better if I changed my joke from Haier to Apex or AKAI?


Actually, it wasn't much work at all. And, by posting the device upgrade file to the JP1 Yahoo group, it saves an extra remote for a lot of people.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> Actually, it wasn't much work at all. And, by posting the device upgrade file to the JP1 Yahoo group, it saves an extra remote for a lot of people.


In that case, I'd like to hear more as I have a Philips in the bedroom that I can control everything except the volume. Let's take conversation offline, I'll PM you.

Jason


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

bavaria72 said:


> Or a Dish bra...2 dishes = 2 cups. Would work well!


Now THAT's funny!! This gets my vote for "open post of the day." Nick has a series in the Gold Forum that are so good those of you who aren't $$ contributors should join for the pure entertainment value. He gets a vote for "post of the day emeritus".


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Recruiting for Chris now JM?  

Yes it was blunt and I got a good laugh out of it. However I think this thread got more offensive...hehe...At least to the chicks in the pics...or should I say screenshots.

Jason


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What I meant to say that the shipping on one item would be more than multiple items.


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

jwk2801 said:


> Anyone know where i can order Dish Network clothing, hats, ect..??


I was looking at the following site for an antenna and found some Dish hats and jackets on closeout:

http://www.summitsource.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SS&Category_Code=CLSOUT


----------



## jwk2801 (Oct 6, 2004)

thank you...


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I want some Dishnetwork nipple clamps.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Continueing the offtopicness - Those two don't hold a candle to Tanya Memme over on DirecTV. She has only gotten better looking since I started doing this in 2000. I'd love to get into a contest to win a date with her. And she still has NO ring on her finger.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh Lord. Dish nipple clamps. I can't take it any more...... :lol: Time to kill this tread!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

How about some Dish thinking caps? Oh that's right. There's no such thing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ehren said:


> I want some Dishnetwork nipple clamps.


That's what I like about this thread - something for everyone!

BTW, ehren, I have some old wooden clothes pins with the Dish logo that I can send you, but the shipping charges may change. :shrug:


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

garypen said:


> How about some Dish thinking caps? Oh that's right. There's no such thing.


Yes there is, Both (insert name of your satellite CEO here) have one, it makes them "think" their Sh*t don't ever stink.

This is a joke, it is only a joke. Had it been intended not to be, this disclaimer would not have been posted. We now return you to your regular forum topics.   <BeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeP>


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

We are trying to find some Echostar wall border to put in the bedroom to match the Dish Network bedspread and sheets.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Nick said:


> That's what I like about this thread - something for everyone!
> 
> BTW, ehren, I have some old wooden clothes pins with the Dish logo that I can send you, but the shipping charges may change. :shrug:


NICE!



Link said:


> We are trying to find some Echostar wall border to put in the bedroom to match the Dish Network bedspread and sheets.


Now all my wife needs is a Dishnetwork Teddy


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

ehren said:


> Now all my wife needs is a Dishnetwork Teddy


Don't laugh. I'll bet there are a couple forum members with Dish tatoos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, I heard that dish network clothing is liked alot by gay and lesbian folks? Is this true? I am not gay, but I do own a dish shirt and I simply refuse to wear it.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

What a jerk. Go Away. You weren't even able to log in to post such worthless crap..............Jeez.....Can we close before this gets way outta hand? Thanx


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, if he's not gonna use the shirt, send it to me. Believe it or not, this address WILL work:

Simple Simon
Florissant, CO 80816


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

It'll look FABULOUS on you Simon!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> It'll look FABULOUS on you Simon!


 Gary,...I didn't hear Simon actually say he would wear it?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I have dozens of Dish and Direct shirts that I wear when I work. Most of my E* shirts are of the stop feeding the pig variety.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

larry- you gotta hook me up with some rustic wear BUDDAY!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

garypen said:


> It'll look FABULOUS on you Simon!


Now that I'm an actual employee of an E* retailer, it's appropriate to wear - while I'm in the office. 

Funny thing is - I work in the computer department - not satellite - although I did just give that boss the idea that the sample D500 should actually be hooked up and used to update new receivers before sending them out on installs to save the download time. He didn't know such a thing was possible. :grin:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Since when do bosss know anything about the actual products and/or services of their businesses? I'll bet he keeps a close eye on the expense reports and vacation hour accrual, though.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ehren said:


> I wouldn't mind a Dishnetwork fleece.


I get one in the mail every month.
- or -
And thus was born the "VOD" fee.

Actually, I have the long-sleeve denim shirt that was sent as a thank you for my first annual renewal.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Gary! I hope you are not implying that, say, an CEO wouldn't know his channel line ups or what hardware he is providing to his 10 million Customers. Tell you wouldn't! :sure:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Nah. Just bosses in general. Especially middle management, directors, those types.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

(zing of the arrow) OUCH! That hurt!!!! :lol:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

There are exceptions, of course. You would be one. My bosses (if they're reading this) would be another, and are amongst the kindest, most intelligent, and, might I add, generous human beings I've ever had the pleasure to work for. (If not, they're idiots like the rest of 'em.)


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

garypen said:


> There are exceptions, of course. You would be one. My bosses (if they're reading this) would be another, and are amongst the kindest, most intelligent, and, might I add, generous human beings I've ever had the pleasure to work for. (If not, they're idiots like the rest of 'em.)


 :lol: :hurah: :rolling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

That is a wise idea to download current software into receivers to save on installation time, but you forgot to take into account the fact that most dish receivers are factory sealed in a bag and once you open the bag, update the software, and put it back in the bag and box, the customer might think it is not new anymore. When I go my dish network system installed, the tech brought a factory sealed box and opened it in front of my eyes, I would not have accepted a receiver that was not packaged by the company directly.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Read the fine print. E* reserves the right to use refurbished equipment instead of new. ANd these usually come factory sealed in a box just like a new one. Check your serial #. If it starts with a W, you have refurbished equipment. Of course, in some cases, a refurb works better than the brand new one.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

garypen said:


> There are exceptions, of course. You would be one. My bosses (if they're reading this) would be another, and are amongst the kindest, most intelligent, and, might I add, generous human beings I've ever had the pleasure to work for. (If not, they're idiots like the rest of 'em.)


Gary, you can afford to live in San Jose? No wonder you have George as your avitar.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Today ordered Echostar/Dish wall border rolls, a bedspread, curtains, and a rug to redecorate the bedroom.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

alfbinet said:


> Gary, you can afford to live in San Jose? No wonder you have George as your avitar.


If you looked a little closer, you might have noticed it ain't a very flattering picture. (You might also have noticed the quote in the signature, attesting to his not-quite-mastery of the English language.)


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Link! What about the toilet seat cover and the little rug to go around the toilet???


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't forget the Dish toilet paper. A logo on every sheet. Free roll with each new customer referral or credit card autopay.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Hey Link! What about the toilet seat cover and the little rug to go around the toilet???


Don't forget about your DELUXE Dish toilet seat complete with installation instructions.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I use a Japanese style bidet/seat, which has integrated electronics (seat warmer, water pressure and temp control, etc.). I can only imagine a Dish-made version. There's one device that _cannot _ wait for a software update. It better work right the first time and EVERY time.


----------

